# Focus peaking via usb on windows pc?



## niels123 (Feb 7, 2015)

Kuuvik Capture seems to allow you to project focus peaking on (remote usb) live view with a Canon dslr. It is only available for Mac OS X. I have tried to use it in VirtualBox, but I cannot get my camera recognized by the Mac OS X (also Canon Utilities don't 'see' my camera there). In windows, everything works fine.

Since google didn't get me any further, I am asking here: who knows of a piece of software that runs under windows and allows you to use focus peaking on the computer screen with the camera connected via usb?


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 7, 2015)

niels123 said:


> who knows of a piece of software that runs under windows and allows you to use focus peaking on the computer screen with the camera connected via usb?



This is not an answer to your question, but nevertheless, you never know... Magic Lantern at least allows you to have focus peaking in the camera's lcd.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Niels. 
DSLR Controller has focus peaking if you have an android tablet (or phone) this could be a solution to your needs. I have not tried it, just know it is there. 
Hope this helps. 

Cheers, Graham. 



niels123 said:


> Kuuvik Capture seems to allow you to project focus peaking on (remote usb) live view with a Canon dslr. It is only available for Mac OS X. I have tried to use it in VirtualBox, but I cannot get my camera recognized by the Mac OS X (also Canon Utilities don't 'see' my camera there). In windows, everything works fine.
> 
> Since google didn't get me any further, I am asking here: who knows of a piece of software that runs under windows and allows you to use focus peaking on the computer screen with the camera connected via usb?


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 7, 2015)

The CamRanger software does. I don't know if you can tether without the wireless box though.


----------



## niels123 (Feb 7, 2015)

The camera's LCD is too small for my needs, so I really need it on my pc. I have a tablet and DSLR controller, but I need to use a pc for my focus stacking, a tablet is not want I want for this (altough I use my tablet a lot with this app in the field).

Camranger seems to only support the wireless device that they sell unfortunately.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Neils. 
Sorry, can't help with PC software. What about peaking on the tablet and then send the captures via wireless to the PC? Just a thought, never done stacking so not sure of the requirements. 

Cheers, Graham. 



niels123 said:


> The camera's LCD is too small for my needs, so I really need it on my pc. I have a tablet and DSLR controller, but I need to use a pc for my focus stacking, a tablet is not want I want for this (altough I use my tablet a lot with this app in the field).
> 
> Camranger seems to only support the wireless device that they sell unfortunately.


----------



## niels123 (Feb 7, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Neils.
> Sorry, can't help with PC software. What about peaking on the tablet and then send the captures via wireless to the PC? Just a thought, never done stacking so not sure of the requirements.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



In principle it could work, but in practice its too much hasle to do this compared to my current workflow. I'd rather just stick to eos utilities and skip the focus peaking.


----------



## tolusina (Feb 7, 2015)

niels123 said:


> .....I have a tablet and DSLR controller......


Does DSLR Controller's focus stacking not meet your needs?


----------



## East Wind Photography (Feb 7, 2015)

Try BackyardEOS. It's reasonable and you get a 30 day free trial. It's geared toward astrophotographers but is useful for other things as well.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 8, 2015)

niels123 said:


> Kuuvik Capture seems to allow you to project focus peaking on (remote usb) live view with a Canon dslr. It is only available for Mac OS X. I have tried to use it in VirtualBox, but I cannot get my camera recognized by the Mac OS X (also Canon Utilities don't 'see' my camera there). In windows, everything works fine.
> 
> Since google didn't get me any further, I am asking here: who knows of a piece of software that runs under windows and allows you to use focus peaking on the computer screen with the camera connected via usb?



Perhaps I do not understand the question??

What's the point of using focus peaking when focusing via a tethered computer. Just put the cursor over the item that needs to have sharp focus, and use live focus. Focus will be near perfect, and you can magnify to 5X to double check.

I'd just use the Canon software, in fact, that's what I do.

The benefit of focus peaking comes with viewing a small image in a viewfinder or rear lcd where you can't easily see the fine details.

As to finding software that works with your Mac, you may need to upgrade to a newer OS, since a lot of software has stopped supporting previous operating systems.


----------

